# Bachman EZ Track N Scale Double Oval under 28"?



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Bachman EZ Track N Scale Double Oval under 28" wide by 40" long? 

Is this possible with a crossover on one side to run a long train continuous on 2 loops in my tight space? Inner and outer track? Right now have an oval using the 11.25" radius and 15" long straight tracks. Is there a smaller EZ track radius that will fit inside that? Thanks for any info. I never realized how intimidating planning a track layout is especially with EZ track.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*EZ-track*

According to Bachmann's website. 11.25" radius is as small as it comes. Also, if you're planning on using their terminal sections, those only come in a 11.25" curved section or a 10" straight.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

GNfan said:


> According to Bachmann's website. 11.25" radius is as small as it comes. Also, if you're planning on using their terminal sections, those only come in a 11.25" curved section or a 10" straight.


Thanks, I have the curved terminal section already. I am probably just going to have to grab some extra tracks and start fiddling around and see what I can come up with. Thinking maybe 2 peanut shaped ovals overlapping each other somehow but as one continuous run.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

I am going to pull the track I have apart today and start doing some experimenting and measuring.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You'll have more freedom if you use flextrack.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Cycleops said:


> You'll have more freedom if you use flextrack.


I don't want to secure the track down to anything so that will not be an option correct?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"Secure?"*



89Suburban said:


> I don't want to secure the track down to anything so that will not be an option correct?


 That would depend on your definition of "securing the track down." If you don't want to attach it at all, even temporarily, then you are correct. Most flex track (Micro Engineering's excepted) likes to straighten itself out as soon as you let go of it. Consequently, it won,t stay where you put it without some form of anchoring. That doesn't mean it has to be nailed down onto plywood; or glued down permanently. 
Temporary mounting methods would include small pieces of double-sided tape*, small dabs of latex caulk, or small dabs of white (Elmer's type) glue. Any of these spaced out along the track and especially on either side of the place where two track pieces join, will hold the track in place. All can be taken up easily, allowing the track to be removed intact and used again.
Whether you want to go this route is strictly up to you. You are experiencing one of the big limitations of rigid "roadbed" track; limited selection. This; along with lower cost, is why most modelers switch to flex track at some point; but when, or if, you do, is of course, a matter for your personal choice. 

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

* The type of double-sided tape is important. It can be as simple as a loop of common Scotch office type tape with the adhesive side out, and the tape pressed flat. Better would be similar looking (clear) tape that has adhesive on both sides. Since you want to keep the track removable, don't use any form of "mounting" tape. This is the foam-filled, very strong type used to permanently attach mirrors, wood trim, Etc. to walls. You will not likely be able to remove track held down with this tape without damage to the track.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

89Suburban said:


> Thanks, I have the curved terminal section already. I am probably just going to have to grab some extra tracks and start fiddling around and see what I can come up with. Thinking maybe 2 peanut shaped ovals overlapping each other somehow but as one continuous run.



The curved terminals, for me, were not good. They have that raised piece between the rails that is to high for some engines. I had frequent derails with it. The engines would just skid off. 

Bachman finally got around to making many more curve radii. From 11.25 to 19+ each succeeding larger radius works with the one smaller. I don't recall the sizes right now (mine are in storage) but the next size up is 12++ or 13+, under 14". You can just get into your dimensions if accept that the ends are just half curves.

I would stay with the straight terminals.

Frank


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

ftauss said:


> The curved terminals, for me, were not good. They have that raised piece between the rails that is to high for some engines. I had frequent derails with it. The engines would just skid off.
> 
> Bachman finally got around to making many more curve radii. From 11.25 to 19+ each succeeding larger radius works with the one smaller. I don't recall the sizes right now (mine are in storage) but the next size up is 12++ or 13+, under 14". You can just get into your dimensions if accept that the ends are just half curves.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input. I found the following EZ track radius sizes at my local shop: 11.25", 12.5", 14", 15.5", 17.5", & 19".

I been lucky with the curved terminal so far with 2 locos and 13 rolling stock. I been drawing plans up for the past week and am heading to the train shop tonight to grab more track, rolling stock, a pier set for the over/under crossing and DC controller to replace my broken one. May be cost effective just to buy another complete train set. Got to finish doing the math. Going to attack this double oval project over the weekend. See what I can do with all 11.25 radius or some 12.5" radius and different length straight sections make it all connect. Wish me luck...


Here is a plan I found online and then modified for what I am after:






picture upload


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok here is what I came up with:


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

I forgot to mention the O.D. of the setup is exactly 28" wide using 11.25" radius on the tight curves and 12.5" radius on the larger curves. Did not measure the length of the oval.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

89Suburban said:


> Ok here is what I came up with


All you need now is a hot drink to be assured of a restful night.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok I got 3 loops now with room for a 4th.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Bad place for a derailment. High dive to the floor.

Magic


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ouch!
Did the car survive the fall?


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah it survived. I lay a blanket on the floor when I run the trains just in case. Picking up my NMRA scaling gauge at the train shop tonight try and stop that from happening. Also picking up more track tonight. So it's looking like I'll get 4 loops running in a 28" wide space.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Maybe build a catch lip that you can remove to help the situation 
Glad to hear it survived the fall


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello King of Prussia, Allentown here. I'm in the process of switching from HO to N and intimidated by the track brands. Thinking of going with Kato but my big concern is the radius that will be needed for some of the engines and cars. No point in building a layout that cant handle any trains. How did you settle on Bachman?


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

ClarkW said:


> Hello King of Prussia, Allentown here. I'm in the process of switching from HO to N and intimidated by the track brands. Thinking of going with Kato but my big concern is the radius that will be needed for some of the engines and cars. No point in building a layout that cant handle any trains. How did you settle on Bachman?


Welcome neighboring N scaler!!!!! 

My first set I bought (Thunder Valley) came with the Bachman EZ Track and I just stuck with it because my local train store sells sections loose for cheap. Of course you get what you pay for so sometimes I get stuck with track rails that are out of gauge or tweaked and cause derailments so I picked up one of those NMRA N gauge things for checking the tracks and fixing them.

Right now on my 29 1/2" wide table I have 4 ovals squeezed onto it and that's about all it will hold. Outside diameters are, from the inner to the outer loop: 23.5", 25.5", 27.5" & 29.5". All curves were built with 11.25" radius, 30 degree 8" long curved pieces. Using many different length straight pieces to widen and connect all ovals. 

Length of the layout is approx 60". 4 separate controllers running each loop, with one to two locos per loop and 8 - 15 cars per loop. Running mostly 2 and 3 axle diesels. All cars are 40' - 50' and run together without rubbing the adjacent cars through the turns.

I did get my first 80' car last night. On the test run I had to park the all the inner trains on the straightaways to clear the turns and it really has a tough time even making it around the outer loop. I may be selling that one to stick with the shorter cars so if you plan on running any cars that long I would suggest larger diameter curves than what I have.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Some action from this weekend. Changed the tracks around, put the helix back in. Running 3 lines. Didn't pay attention to the 80' cars and they hung up the inner line and caused a derailment. Sent the menards ambulance to check for casualties. Also got my track signal and Santa Fe lighted radio tower installed.









screenshot windows


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

No idea why the videos are double posted!!!!


----------

